# Hello Again GTR Forum



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Its been a while, but we are back! 

Its been a busy time and sadly Sumo has taken a back seat for a few years. The company has recently had a complete restructure and and new management are in place.

Your key contacts are Rob & Tony we are both very experienced in aftermarket tuning having worked in the industry for many years.
Our strength is still in the Japanese brands, we have a division in Japan that can source just about any part you want! Regular container and air shipments out of Japan. We specialise in the impossible!!
Anything you are after just drop us a mail 

[email protected]
[email protected]

General mail to: 
[email protected]

Tel: 01945 479125

The website is up to date with lots of new products been added daily. 
Check it out! Welcome to Sumo Power

*We are offering 15% off HKS as limited offer until end of October - Use code: GTR15 when checking out of the web shop Welcome to Sumo Power *

You can also keep up to date with our offers and antics on social media:

https://www.facebook.com/SumoPower

https://twitter.com/Sumo_Power


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice to see a few guys using the HKS discount code! 
Simply add GTR15 to receive a 15% discount on your HKS parts. 
If theres anything you need thats not listed please call or email us.


----------

